# Clueless about trains



## Tata (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi everybody, I'm TaTa. I recently received a train collection by chance and I am clueless about what I have! I never realized how much there was to this hobby....wow! It has been both facinating and frustrating, so I thought I would stop here and hopefully get answers to what I have. Scale? Gauge? Anything of value? And if so, why? Any help appreciated! !


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

We get requests like this on a pretty regular basis. You haven't posted any pics so we can't comment on scale gauge value etc. Best advise is go on eBay and try to find something similar, they have a system that matches past sales to what you have. This would give you a good idea of worth.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

The photos you have posted are what is called "HO" gauge. They are two rail, and run on DC, not an AC transformer. I am sure others will chime in and help you along. I operate "0" gauge with AC transformers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks like a nice start to a layout.


----------



## Tata (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for the info! I've been on many sites, including Ebay trying to compare, but still unsure of my findings, especially in the area of value, as selling it off is what I plan to do once I feel confident that I know enough to make a fair deal for myself and buyer.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

The photos you did supply, show mostly Diesel Locomotives. Although it will be a time consuming project, the best place to get comparative prices, is on eBay, under the "Advanced Tab" all the way near top and right side of the page. Jsut type into your search criteria, the name on the side of the locos, and if it has an identifying number on the side of the locos. Do the same with the other cars; such as passenger car and the name on the side. Just remember that you are dealing in H.O. Gauge, when searching. Do not look at the prices for what people are selling, but in the advanced section of what the items have sold for, to get comparative prices. If you see multiple items, just like what you have, average the prices out, so you have some idea of what it is really worth.


----------



## Tata (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks for that piece of great info! That should help alot.


----------



## geekchris (Jun 23, 2015)

Just from a quick search, I'm fairly confident that the Southern 6547 is an Atlas H16-44, with DCC. Hopefully that helps you reach out to the right audience when you try to sell it. 

Another thing-everything seems to be fairly new-they all have Kadee-style couplers, and metal wheelsets. If it's not newer, someone put in a bit of effort to convert them over. It would definitely be worth mentioning if you find that what you find as the original has a different type of coupler (the mechanism that connects the cars).


----------



## Tata (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you so much! I would have never even thought about the wheels or couplers being updated or that it would make a difference...I am learning so much, and I must say, I have a new found respect for model train collectors....I had a very narrow view before this, but can definitely see now how much time, attention to detail and pride goes into it.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

That track piece in the box is clearly Bachmann EZ Track....I know it very well. On top of it is what appears to be Kato track. The connectors are different. EZ Track is a hook, and Kato is more like two prongs. It appears to be an N scale track though. How long are the locomotives? Could be HO scale running on a narrow track too. If they are HO and you got over 30 cars in one box......it must be one big box.

All in all you have some absolutely beautiful passenger trains for sure.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The make of the locomotives affects their value.
Sometimes you can find that on the under side
of each loco. Some cars may have it also but
it is not a certainty.

If the locos are approximately 7 or 8 inches long
they would be HO scale. If only 4 inches or
so they would be N scale.

There are two power systems for both HO and
N scale trains. DC which uses a power pack, and
DCC which uses a controller. The DCC controller
would likely have the DCC letters on it. (Digital
Command Control). DCC trains would have
more value than DC.

I see that several of the cars are missing trucks,
and I see some loose wheels. Be sure to keep
those as anything missing would seriously devalue
the unit.

Individual close up pictures would be a great help
for our members to identify the locos. Put a ruler
in the pic to aid in determining the scale.

If you decide to sell the trains, once you determine
the scale and identification, you can use our FREE
For Sale or Trade forum to offer them. It is required
that you list a price and state your payment and
shipping rules. Individual pictures would be
more successful for you.

Don


----------



## Tata (Jun 7, 2016)

VegasN said:


> That track piece in the box is clearly Bachmann EZ Track....I know it very well. On top of it is what appears to be Kato track. The connectors are different. EZ Track is a hook, and Kato is more like two prongs. It appears to be an N scale track though. How long are the locomotives? Could be HO scale running on a narrow track too. If they are HO and you got over 30 cars in one box......it must be one big box.
> 
> All in all you have some absolutely beautiful passenger trains
> 
> ...


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

Tata said:


> VegasN said:
> 
> 
> > That track piece in the box is clearly Bachmann EZ Track....I know it very well. On top of it is what appears to be Kato track. The connectors are different. EZ Track is a hook, and Kato is more like two prongs. It appears to be an N scale track though. How long are the locomotives? Could be HO scale running on a narrow track too. If they are HO and you got over 30 cars in one box......it must be one big box.
> ...


----------



## Tata (Jun 7, 2016)

I do have a pic attached below showing locomotives and tape measure. As for collection and any loose parts or replacements, I have documented, inventoried, and prepared to be included with shipment. As much as I would like to make the minor repairs such as wheels or rails, in order to increase my sale price, I won't because of my lack of experience and knowledge with all of this....and yes, my original plan was to sell off individually but the time, work and aggravation is making me consider just selling the lot "as is".


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

**Edited to break up your quote into 2 parts w/ 2 responses*
*


Tata said:


> I do have a pic attached below showing locomotives and tape measure.


Oh my bad, I didn't look at the attachment. Yes, you definitely have N Scale there.



Tata said:


> As for collection and any loose parts or replacements, I have documented, inventoried, and prepared to be included with shipment. As much as I would like to make the minor repairs such as wheels or rails, in order to increase my sale price, I won't because of my lack of experience and knowledge with all of this....and yes, my original plan was to sell off individually but the time, work and aggravation is making me consider just selling the lot "as is".


I would probably concur that selling the lot "as is" is your best course, because you are correct - to do it right, you would definitely need time, and also a lack of model train knowledge in attempting repairs, and especially replacement parts, is bound to get you in trouble with buyers who are expecting something to work and have certain prototypical standards of integrity, only to receive something that is flawed by their perspective.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you are in or near a city you might find a
Hobby Shop. Some buy used train gear.
You also might get a table at a large flea
market.

If you offer the trains as a 'package' be sure
to show an inventory of track what you have.
Put a price on it and your shipping plans.

Don


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

N SCALE!! Those blue ones are absolutely gorgeous. Unfortunately (for the seller), N scale is not as much as HO. Start by identifying the manufacturers of the locomotives. I would highly recommend you check out spookshow's encyclopedia of locomotives for more info on each one.
Once you identify the manufacturer and engine type, the rest is easier. Check each car and locomotive bottoms for company names, then search that manufacturer with the loco, or car's road numbers (i.e. Kato Milwaukee Road #365). That usually yields excellent results for me.

If you offer up one of the blue passenger trains......let me know. When it comes to N scale, I am like Golum....."My precious"


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

OK, form what I can find......mind you this is based on a side pic only. The first set of diesel locomotives;

far left appears to be an SD35, the N&W (second from left) appears to be an SD7, the second from right appears to be an EMD SD9, and for some reason, the one on the far right keeps coming up as an H16-44, although it appears to be an SD model as well.

Knowing manufacturers would help.

The other box of locos, the superman speeding locomotive types, all appear to be F models. F models (i.e. F7, F7A, F9, etc.) are difficult to differentiate sometimes. They have very subtle changes.


----------



## Tata (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey everybody!!

The first step was in identifying manufacturer. 3 locos are; l&m, Southern 2918 & southern 6547 are Atlas. All other locos are Life-like, which I'm understanding is Walthers(?).
VegasN, I'll give you some heads up on the blue L&Ms when I go to list them and I went to spookshow and was completely lost as to how to utilize it. I'll try again in a few and hopefully it will start to make sense to me.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

http://www.spookshow.net/trainstuff.html

Go here and you will see several categories (i.e. North American N Scale Locomotive Encyclopedia). When you choose one of those it will take you to your filter options (how you want the items listed), then you click the "submit" box (near the middle of the screen). I usually have mine displayed by locomotive model.
That will take you to the list of all of them. Scroll down, choose your locomotive and click on it.
A fountain of information about that locomotive will spring forth......ok....may be a bit dramatic, but there is a lot of info there.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Tata said:


> Hey everybody!!
> 
> The first step was in identifying manufacturer. 3 locos are; l&m, Southern 2918 & southern 6547 are Atlas. All other locos are Life-like, which I'm understanding is Walthers(?).
> VegasN, I'll give you some heads up on the blue L&Ms when I go to list them and I went to spookshow and was completely lost as to how to utilize it. I'll try again in a few and hopefully it will start to make sense to me.


LifeLike was acquired by Walthers about 10 years ago. They used the Life-Like brand for locos and rolling stock for a few years after that (as "LifeLike by Walthers"), but then just rebranded everything. So it is Walthers, but it isn't. If listing it for sale, list it as a LifeLike.


----------



## wannod (Apr 21, 2016)

im trying to keep cost down so im wondering if anyone has any ho 1:87 farm building plans, i also want to make a garden?park for my little ho scale train village
im brand new to this hobby and brand new using forums so i hope im in right spot for asking for help


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

wannod said:


> im trying to keep cost down so im wondering if anyone has any ho 1:87 farm building plans, i also want to make a garden?park for my little ho scale train village
> im brand new to this hobby and brand new using forums so i hope im in right spot for asking for help


You're on the right forum but in the wrong thread. You need to create your own thread in the appropriate topic. I'd suggest the "Structures Forum".


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Nova Scotia! Awesome.......love Trailer Park Boys. Actually my 2nd favorite comedy show!


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

wannod said:


> im trying to keep cost down so im wondering if anyone has any ho 1:87 farm building plans, i also want to make a garden?park for my little ho scale train village
> im brand new to this hobby and brand new using forums so i hope im in right spot for asking for help


you tube is your new friend for inexpensive ways to make the layout WOW! no need to BUY anything but locos rollers and track, everything else can be "fudged" with the million and two ideas you will see there, trees made from mop pads is just one of them and a fence made from ribbon is another. go s l o w there is no time limit.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> So it is Walthers, but it isn't. If listing it for sale, list it as a LifeLike.


Actually, if you want it to sell, list it as Proto2000 or Proto (if they are in fact the Proto line)......Lifelike brings to mind crap toy trains......


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> Actually, if you want it to sell, list it as Proto2000 or Proto (if they are in fact the Proto line)......Lifelike brings to mind crap toy trains......


You can call what you will. Most buyers will sus if you're just trying to polish a turd.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Good points, both of you. I just wanted to make sure he didn't say Walthers when they weren't.


----------



## wannod (Apr 21, 2016)

hahaha the boys r a hot for sure.
do u have swernet.co? it a site mike smith stared a few years ao now, you can follow the boys there. lots of laughs.if u have been watching TPB on Netflix the guy that plays don/donna is a friend of mine his name is leigh mcinnis and u can follow him on swearnet as well or on youtube "Trippin with Leigh"
Sadly TPB is coming to an end shhhh i didn't say that hehe
Gotta love Nova Scotia, the weather is not the best but the true nova scotians are friendly and welcoming


----------



## wannod (Apr 21, 2016)

VegasN said:


> Nova Scotia! Awesome.......love Trailer Park Boys. Actually my 2nd favorite comedy show!


hahaha the boys r a hot for sure.
do u have swernet.co? it a site mike smith stared a few years ao now, you can follow the boys there. lots of laughs.if u have been watching TPB on Netflix the guy that plays don/donna is a friend of mine his name is leigh mcinnis and u can follow him on swearnet as well or on youtube "Trippin with Leigh"
Sadly TPB is coming to an end shhhh i didn't say that hehe
Gotta love Nova Scotia, the weather is not the best but the true nova scotians are friendly and welcoming


----------



## wannod (Apr 21, 2016)

We should never stop enjoying yourself just because u r a certain age.
One more thing, How old is that certain age anyway hahahaha?
Never stop smilin or laughing. The world can use more happy people in it, know any good volunteers hehe. i signed up a long time ago.


----------



## wannod (Apr 21, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Good points, both of you. I just wanted to make sure he didn't say Walthers when they weren't.


We should never stop enjoying yourself just because u r a certain age.
One more thing, How old is that certain age anyway hahahaha?
Never stop smilin or laughing. The world can use more happy people in it, know any good volunteers hehe. i signed up a long time ago.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

wannod said:


> hahaha the boys r a hot for sure.
> do u have swernet.co? it a site mike smith stared a few years ao now, you can follow the boys there. lots of laughs.if u have been watching TPB on Netflix the guy that plays don/donna is a friend of mine his name is leigh mcinnis and u can follow him on swearnet as well or on youtube "Trippin with Leigh"
> Sadly TPB is coming to an end shhhh i didn't say that hehe
> Gotta love Nova Scotia, the weather is not the best but the true nova scotians are friendly and welcoming




I have been on swearnet, but haven't subscribed. We have Roku and are subscribed to several channels, can't really afford any more, besides, that would take more money from my trains

I love TPB, but I love my trains more. That show ending is horrible news.....but I guess I understand. Can't do it forever. Don't know if you watch it or not, but I loved the episodes where they stole Patrick Swayze's world record train and built a rail from Canada to the U.S. to smuggle stuff for Sebastian Bach (formerly of SkidRow). Hilarious!!


----------



## videobruce (Jun 15, 2011)

I had to laugh at the title (no offense to the OP). 
My immediate response was: I wonder if Cindy Sanborn or Micheal Ward posted this as it would surely apply! :appl:

(If you don't recognize those names, Google them. Sanborn surely isn't anything like her father)


----------



## Wally Taylor (Jun 17, 2016)

Looks like nice pieces. If You bought them cheap at an estate sale, You should do pretty well on eBay. I bought my set at an estate sale, and instead of making money for myself I decided to put together a railroad for my neighbor boy. Sometimes goodwill is more important than money. A youngster who is introduced into this fun hobby will help to perpetuate the hobby into future times that are very uncertain. My neighbor's son is going to pay back all of the money that our politicians are stealing, so they may need something that brings them some joy when the tax rate is 50% and they need to save all of the 50% that they get to keep since Social Security will be a thing of the past. Maybe consider using at least part of Your acquisition to bring some joy to a youngster without much else to have fun with. Just a thought. YMMV.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Wally Taylor said:


> Looks like nice pieces. If You bought them cheap at an estate sale, You should do pretty well on eBay. I bought my set at an estate sale, and instead of making money for myself I decided to put together a railroad for my neighbor boy. Sometimes goodwill is more important than money. A youngster who is introduced into this fun hobby will help to perpetuate the hobby into future times that are very uncertain. My neighbor's son is going to pay back all of the money that our politicians are stealing, so they may need something that brings them some joy when the tax rate is 50% and they need to save all of the 50% that they get to keep since Social Security will be a thing of the past. Maybe consider using at least part of Your acquisition to bring some joy to a youngster without much else to have fun with. Just a thought. YMMV.



Excellent Wally! Keep up the good work. You are right, the feeling you get is worth more than the monetary value.:appl:


----------



## Wally Taylor (Jun 17, 2016)

*Nolan's Railroad.*

Not to lift Your thread Sir, but if You take just a few parts out of the beautiful cars that You acquired, You can make a boy (or girl!) very happy. If You mess around with them, You may find that You would like to do a layout. It's very relaxing to run those little Traind around. I'm 58, and when I deliver Nolan's Railroad I'm going to start a layout of my own. The modern trains are great fun, and kind of addictive once You get started in with them. These are n scale.


----------



## Tata (Jun 7, 2016)

Under other circumstances, I would be keeping them, but unfortunately, life has thrown my family a curve ball and we're having to pull from every source...once this matter is handled, I may have to get my son a train set for Christmas  As for now however, I have some listed on Ebay and will be posting more.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=90137


----------



## Wally Taylor (Jun 17, 2016)

Understood. It isn't always possible to pass over a profit. I've certainly been there. That's why I do things when times are good, because next year could be different. Good luck on selling Your goods. You should do well on the passenger cars. People often looking to stretch out their passenger list!
Happy Father's Day Sir!


----------



## Tata (Jun 7, 2016)

Happy Father's day to you as well, and lol, mother's day is normally my day, but thank you! haha


----------

